
Uber drivers to receive AMBER alerts for missing children across the U.S - fahimulhaq
http://venturebeat.com/2015/10/14/uber-drivers-to-receive-amber-alerts-for-missing-children-across-the-u-s/
======
fahimulhaq
With so many Uber drivers on the road, it's definitely a good thing. However
the fear is that an Uber driver who has an iPhone and uses Facebook might get
three alerts. If every app on a person's phone would start raising amber
alerts, people might start disabling these alerts.

Hopefully there will be a way in future to consolidate these alerts so that
people are not over whelmed.

